# [SOLVED] iTunes won't open



## SaintRosette (Oct 18, 2010)

iTunes worked fine yesterday and the day before, but now I can't get it to open anymore. It shows up as running in the Task Manager, but that's it. Help?

Here are the solutions I've already tried out:
1. Restarting the laptop
2. Repairing iTunes
3. Uninstalling then reinstalling iTunes


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: iTunes won't open*

hmmmmm...ok just giving you some ideas.

thinking of the last time it was working did you install any new sofware, hardware, or drivers, or even updates?


1)if it wasn't the lastest one you might as well download and install the lastest

have you tried running it on safe mode.

uninstall itunes using http://www.revouninstaller.com/ <--- Revo UninstallerPro
it's a 30 day trial version but great for uninstalling.


----------



## SaintRosette (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: iTunes won't open*

I did install some new software yesterday--some programs related to Advanced System Care such as its Game Booster. I think something updated last night, too.

Haven't tried running it on Safe Mode. I'll give that a shot. I'll also try the link you gave.

I tried a few other things and it made iTunes finally open up. The problem is... if I close it and try to open it up after, the problem starts all over again. I repaired iTunes, Quick Time, and Bonjour. But from the looks of it... the only thing that had an effect was repairing Bonjour. But, like I said, the problem will persist once more after closing iTunes until I repair Bonjour again.


----------



## SaintRosette (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: iTunes won't open*

I used the Revo UninstallerPro then reinstalled iTunes, but that didn't help. I also ran Windows in Safe Mode. iTunes works fine there. The only problem it made mention of was that Bonjour was disabled. I enabled it so it could run. Had no problems when opening and closing it over and over. However, when the computer went back into Normal Mode, that didn't work. When I enable Bonjour, the iTunes window opens. But if I close it, I have to enable Bonjour again to make the window open again.

I went to Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Services and it shows that Bonjour is started so I'm not sure why I have to enable it over and over again to make iTunes open. Maybe the problem is with Bonjour and not iTunes itself?


----------



## SaintRosette (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: iTunes won't open*

I think I may have fixed the problem. I uninstalled Bonjour then repaired iTunes. iTunes seems to be running fine now. I can close and open it without any problems.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: iTunes won't open*

glad you have it sorted


----------

